# Tacoma City



## Fairfield

One of the Reardon Smith Cardiff Class bulkers built by Upper Clyde Shipbuilders in 1972 at Govan taken in 1981 opposite her birthplace arriving at the Meadowside Granary.She was scrapped in 1998 as GOK,not a very inspiring name.
In the background,I think is ATHINA built at Greenock in 1963 as SIMANDOU for the Government of Guinea.


----------



## Dragon53

Sailed on the "BIG T" as she was known in 1977 as 4th Engineer, my last voyage in the Merchant Navy. 
My first voyage was on her sister "PORT ALBERNI CITY" then another sister "NEW WESTMINSTER CITY". All good ships. 
I wonder what happened to them and the other Cardiff Class Bulkers.


----------



## sandman

Have been having a good chat with one of the Reardon Smith Family on wed this week,as the family org came from Appledore in N.Devon


----------



## Guernsey

*Reardon Smith Line*



Dragon53 said:


> Sailed on the "BIG T" as she was known in 1977 as 4th Engineer, my last voyage in the Merchant Navy.
> My first voyage was on her sister "PORT ALBERNI CITY" then another sister "NEW WESTMINSTER CITY". All good ships.
> I wonder what happened to them and the other Cardiff Class Bulkers.[/QUOT
> 
> Ex Reardon Smith Seafarers keep in touch and there is a news letter -"Shipmates" published from time to time. Capt Tony Crowther in Vancouver BC
> Tony Crowther [[email protected]] has a data base of members and has a history of a lot of RSL ships including photos. There is also a reunion scheduled for later this year.


----------



## Fairfield

www.clydebuiltships.co.uk will give you most of the info on the Cardiff class bulkers.Saw them all building with the exception of the few that were built at Clydebank and had a great liking for them,especially the early versions.


----------



## Gerry

*Gerry*

My old company, Irish Shipping Ltd, had four of these beautiful ships built in Govan. Their main run was, steel from Europe, out to the West coast and timber from B.C. back. Happy days, except with steel they rolled all over the place. On one trip back, the deck cargo of timber shifted, we went into Oakland, Cal. and dropped the lot unto the quay wall!!


----------



## Jim Prophet

Hello all,
I sailed on the Vancouver City,New Westminster City and the Sara Lupe.The Sara Lupe was the Cardiff City on charter to TMM of Mexico. Her regular run was Japan to Mexico but after joining her in Yokohama we had a change of orders and went to Canada to pick up a cargo of fertiliser for Bombay. I would much rather have gone to Mexico.


----------



## Janner100

I sailed on the Tacoma on the maiden voyage from Govan in March 1972. The Cardiff class was a great class of ship with reliable machinery. Great officers on that trip. Round Lands End and up to Antwerp to load steel and out to the west coast USA/Canada to discaharge and load timber.

The Tacoma is now sadly gone to the breakers.

I also sailed on the Houston City (and again as the Maria Elisa), Cornish City, Victoria City, Vancouver City (10 days in Amsterdam for dry docking - a great trip) and the Port Alberni City.

Great days now sadly also long gone


----------



## manolito_1

She was in River Blackwater July 1985 waiting to be sold.We had just arrived for the same reason on board the Eastern Valley (ex Cardiff City)
regards Malcolm


----------



## manolito_1

Gerry said:


> My old company, Irish Shipping Ltd, had four of these beautiful ships built in Govan. Their main run was, steel from Europe, out to the West coast and timber from B.C. back. Happy days, except with steel they rolled all over the place. On one trip back, the deck cargo of timber shifted, we went into Oakland, Cal. and dropped the lot unto the quay wall!!


Was this the Tacoma City? I heard the cargo shifted because the deck timber stowed normally ford to aft had been stowed port to stbd and the chains used to lash the timber were not able to strap each bundle? Thanks for the info regarding restowing as I thought it was in Panama. I was on one of the other sister ships at the time.


----------



## Mo A

*Tacoma City crew list and pics*

Thanks to all you guys for the update info on Tacoma City. All I remember is this was a great ship and great crew.
There's a few pics taken on the one trip I did on her in the 70s and a couple of crew lists on www.merchantnavy.btinternet.co.uk if anyone's interested.
If anyone knows whereabouts of Merv D (Lecky) I'd be glad of a contact.
Mo A
Redifon R/O


----------



## Gwyn Lewis

Great ship. Had some good times but a few tragedies. Was on her when we collided with Noord Brabant near Flushing. Also nearly ripped out hull on same voyage, had to drydock in Esquimalt BC for repairs. Hated those cranes.


----------



## Janner100

On the maiden voyage Dave Wooton the mate died in a welding accident back in the steering flat. A great ship despite the tragedies. I was lucky to have sailed on the maiden voyage. Everything brand spanking new and, despite Lennie taylor's pessimistic outlook on the water generator, everything worked.

It was my first time out to the west coast of Canada. Vancouver, Nanaimo, Tahsis and back to Vancouver where I paid off to go down to San Pedro to join the Maria Elisa.

A great bunch of colleagues including Jim Scott, Davy Jennings, Mick Seaman, Dave Simons, freddy Taylor and Bob Pearce.


----------



## mikes

Sailed on the Tacoma Jul73 to Jan74. Must be fated as ripped her hull going in/out of Gold River BC. Arrived in New Westminster to find all the pulp sloshing about in Hatch3. Still had a nice few days at dry dock in Victoria on Vancouver Island.


----------

